# SM Bus Controller



## chitty_media (May 20, 2009)

How to install SM Bus Controller and it`s driver for my Intel(R)82945G Express Chipset Family pc model compaq presario SR5060IL mother board 945GCt hm?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try the 945G drivers from the chart here: http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-020683.htm

If that does not help try the driver link from here: http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel945g/


----------



## chitty_media (May 20, 2009)

My OS is XP Service Pack2


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I do not understand... I followed the links and there are drivers for XP.


----------



## chitty_media (May 20, 2009)

I recently formatted my pc and i could not find SM Bus Controller in device manager,is it necessary and How to install SM Bus Controller and it`s driver for my Intel(R)82945G Express Chipset Family pc model compaq presario SR5060IL mother board 945GCt hm?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

As per this document http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=us&docname=c00910113&product=3377251&lang=en
... you should get the Intel® 945GC Express Chipset drivers from links in my last posts.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
According to the specs you may have either an Intel Chipset or a ATI chipset:

Intel: *Intel 945GC*
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...13&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3419435

ATI: *ATI Radeon XPress 200*
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...52&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3419435

It appears as though this model (SR5060IL) may use two different boards:4-dontkno

Are you sure you have an Intel board?

Can you go to the Device Manager
Right click on the SM Bus Controller error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

Bill


----------

